# couple pictures



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice!! great color in your livestock. Your obviously doing things rightroud:


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't wait for my tank to cycle so I can become a customer!


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great shots Rachel!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Heya pappy! Long time! thanks


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, it's been a while...recently got back into the hobby full swing. Might be looking your way when I get the tanks cycled.

Don't see you on AC, but it seems you've been very busy. I saw you made a trip through FL this summer. Very jealous you were able to tour around, especially the UF aquaculture labs. Just moved to Gainesville myself.


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

Sooooooo nice!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

jpappy789 said:


> Yeah, it's been a while...recently got back into the hobby full swing. Might be looking your way when I get the tanks cycled.
> 
> Don't see you on AC, but it seems you've been very busy. I saw you made a trip through FL this summer. Very jealous you were able to tour around, especially the UF aquaculture labs. Just moved to Gainesville myself.


I haven't had much time for forums in general- been speaking all over the place and was writing a book (may or may get published, having some issues with the contract). HOpe to get updated on AC and MFK soon, as well. 

Dr Roy was an awesome tour guide. It worked out awesome, as he invited me after I did his radio show then those clubs had me out- was really the highlight of my trip. That and collecting in the everglades (surprisingly super duper fun).

Anywho, holler when you are ready! I know I am supposed to hit up Ft. Lauderdale again in 2015, and possibly Orlando again next year.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Only I know how I am resisting myself from placing an order of Dario Dario!
Badidae family seems like my own family now


----------

